# How did you do it?



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm curious to find out how other people... YOU... who once lived in the UK / Canada / Australia... etc and now lives in the USA.

How did you guys get to move from your home country to the USA?

Would be interested to know (and im sure many people in my position as well).


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> I'm curious to find out how other people... YOU... who once lived in the UK / Canada / Australia... etc and now lives in the USA.
> 
> How did you guys get to move from your home country to the USA?
> 
> Would be interested to know (and im sure many people in my position as well).


Left UK late 80s -> lived lots of places over next 10+ years -> DV 2000, consular-processed in Prague, claiming chargeability through foreign-born spouse -> entered US as permanent resident 2000, naturalized as USC 2006. Simple! 

BTW, I had never even visited the US before!


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Left UK late 80s -> lived lots of places over next 10+ years -> DV 2000, consular-processed in Prague, claiming chargeability through foreign-born spouse -> entered US as permanent resident 2000, naturalized as USC 2006. Simple!
> 
> BTW, I had never even visited the US before!


DV 2000? Whats that?

Is your husband American?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> DV 2000? Whats that?
> 
> Is your husband American?


Dv is the diversity visa.

My *wife* was not American at that time.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

mrees007 said:


> I'm curious to find out how other people... YOU... who once lived in the UK / Canada / Australia... etc and now lives in the USA.


I went home 

(sorry, I know this question doesn't apply to me. I was born in the US -- by far the easiest way to get US citizenship -- and I lived in the UK for a while and now live in Australia)

good luck to you. It's difficult but not totally impossible.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Dv is the diversity visa.
> 
> My *wife* was not American at that time.


oops... sorry! 

So did you just apply and apply and eventually got a job sponsored


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> oops... sorry!
> 
> So did you just apply and apply and eventually got a job sponsored


You don't need a job for the DV. And, strangely enough, I only ever entered it once.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You don't need a job for the DV. And, strangely enough, I only ever entered it once.


Really... what ever happens i will apply in October... lets hope i get the same luck as you.

BTW... oif you do get it... what happens next... do you have a period to get a job and then they take it away if you dont? Or just get in the country and you are fine? How does it work?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mrees007 said:


> Really... what ever happens i will apply in October... lets hope i get the same luck as you.
> 
> BTW... oif you do get it... what happens next... do you have a period to get a job and then they take it away if you dont? Or just get in the country and you are fine? How does it work?


Nope -- don't have to get a job! Your rights and responsibilities are listed here.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Nope -- don't have to get a job! Your rights and responsibilities are listed here.


Thanks... I hope some of your luck rubs off on me... here is to June 2010!!!


----------



## andycook99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Arrived in the US in February 2005 on a 2 year overseas assignment from the UK on L visas. Applied for company-sponsored Green Cards September 2005, Green Cards arrived in the mail February 2006. British citizens.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

andycook99 said:


> Arrived in the US in February 2005 on a 2 year overseas assignment from the UK on L visas. Applied for company-sponsored Green Cards September 2005, Green Cards arrived in the mail February 2006. British citizens.


Thats is option 2.... which im also looking into at the moment.

What company did you work for in the UK? And where did you get sent in the USA?


----------



## kirikara (Jan 21, 2009)

mrees007 said:


> Thats is option 2.... which im also looking into at the moment.
> 
> What company did you work for in the UK? And where did you get sent in the USA?


Met my hubby in college through american friends, long distance relationship for 3 years, got married in france in 2005, He applied for me, and moved in jan 2006


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

Came here on an F-1 visa in september 2002, married my hubby in 2007, applied for AOS in February 2008 and approved in October 2008.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

FatBrit -Where were you born that you were eligible for the diversity lottery? Because now the only UK people who are eligible are those born in Northern Ireland (or with parents born there and other complicated rules). And aren't you the one that explained all that to me?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> FatBrit -Where were you born that you were eligible for the diversity lottery? Because now the only UK people who are eligible are those born in Northern Ireland (or with parents born there and other complicated rules). And aren't you the one that explained all that to me?


You can claim eligibility through your spouse if s/he was born in an eligible country.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Aha! I see.


----------



## Abster21 (Jan 11, 2009)

*distant relatives in america*

this is abit of a weird qs and i dont know if it would work-but can you put down on your visa (not sure which one!)/application that you have distant relatives in america but were not in contact with them?i have relatives in pennsylvania and we havnt spoken to them in god knows how long!
cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Abster21 said:


> this is abit of a weird qs and i dont know if it would work-but can you put down on your visa (not sure which one!)/application that you have distant relatives in america but were not in contact with them?i have relatives in pennsylvania and we havnt spoken to them in god knows how long!
> cheers


Distant relatives don't count for anything - in the US or anywhere else. And actually, for the US, an eligible relative (parent, adult child or sibling) has to initiate the process for you by "petitioning" for you to be allowed to apply for a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Abster21 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Distant relatives don't count for anything - in the US or anywhere else. And actually, for the US, an eligible relative (parent, adult child or sibling) has to initiate the process for you by "petitioning" for you to be allowed to apply for a visa.
> Cheers,
> Bev



ah okay i thought that might be the case. I am actually finding out on behalf of my mother,who is on this forum but she's at work. if she got a job offer (nurse) which is on the skills shortage list, would her age be okay, as she's 50?
many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Abster21 said:


> ah okay i thought that might be the case. I am actually finding out on behalf of my mother,who is on this forum but she's at work. if she got a job offer (nurse) which is on the skills shortage list, would her age be okay, as she's 50?
> many thanks


If she got a job offer, it's then up to the employer to petition for her. Her age really doesn't matter - except perhaps when job hunting. It's the employer she'd have to convince at that point.

I've noticed that some hospitals or regional health authorities in the US now have information about visas on their websites. They'd be the best ones to check with for information specific to health care workers and the visas open to them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

